

RWW - Hands on with Wolfram Alpha - Readmore
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/hands-on_with_wolfram_alpha.php

======
rgrieselhuber
Good god, I get tired of people calling this a "Google killer" when Wolfram
has said over and over again that that is not his goal.

~~~
pj
The public decides if it is a Google Killer, not the software maker. People
will use your software in ways you never imagined. The makers of one of the
slide show websites said she was really shocked when Preachers became their
most popular demographic of users -- they were uploading their sermons, who
would have guessed that?

That being said, most people who go to Google aren't looking for the kinds of
answers Wolfram Alpha provides, so I doubt it will kill google, though if it
gets out of Wolfram's control it could begin putting out the kinds of results
googlers want.

You never know.

